# Bow Ties W/ Sausage & Sweet Peppers



## crewsk (Oct 18, 2004)

8 oz. dried large bow tie pasta(about 4 cups) 
12oz. spicy Italian sausage links 
2 medium red sweet bell peppers, cut into 3/4 inch pieces 
1/2C vegetable or beef broth 
1/4tsp. coarsely ground black pepper 
1/4C. snipped fresh flat-leaf parsley 

1. Cook pasta according to package directions. Drain & keep warm. 

2. Meanwhile, cut sausage into 1 inch pieces. In a large skillet cook sausage & sweet peppers over medium high heat until sausage is drown. drain. 

3. Add the broth & black pepper to sausage in skillet. Bring to a boil; reduce heat. Simmer uncovered for 5 minutes. Remove from heat. Pour over pasta; add parsley. Stir gently to coat.


----------



## middie (Oct 18, 2004)

sounds terrific crewsk!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks middie!


----------

